# Aufkalbbaren Text



## ferox77 (10. Jun 2017)

Ich habe das Layout meiner App jetzt fertig, allerdings ist meine Frage folgende.
Ich möchte Texte zum aufklappen. 
also Überschriften:
1
2
3
4
5

und wenn ich auf 1 klicke soll es so aussehen 
1
bla bla bla
2
3
4
5

Ich weiß leider gar nicht wie ich das machen sollte :/.


----------



## Robat (10. Jun 2017)

Entweder selber erstellen oder einfach schon vorhandene Repos benutzen. Bsp: sie hier.


----------



## ferox77 (10. Jun 2017)

Dankeschön schon mal =) allerdings noch nicht so ganz oben soll nur eine Begriff auflistung stehen
1
2
3
4
 und wenn klick auf 1 wird 1 weiterhin oben als überschrift stehen und darunter eine Beschreibung oder sowas.


----------



## Robat (10. Jun 2017)

Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass sich das anpassen lässt


----------



## ferox77 (10. Jun 2017)

okey wird schon danke =)


----------

